# DFW Fishbox



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what is happening with the DFW Fishbox?


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

Does anyone know what happened to the DFW Fishbox?


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

All I know is what was posted before the site went down: it is being revised and updated and will reopen when that work is finished. Like this forum and DFW APC, volunteers do it all and sometimes life gets in the way of our hobbies, LOL.


----------



## TanyaQ2000 (Jan 31, 2010)

Blake (Biggin) has the forum up now...I linked right back up to it when it came up 3 or 4 days ago but I think some had to enter a new link but it is the same www.dfwfishbox.com

the format is very similar to dfwmas and dallasmas


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

The site is back up.


----------

